# Thanks For Everything!



## Revs9k01 (Jul 12, 2011)

Just wanted to make a simple post thanking all the devs who dedicated so much of their personal time on this phone.

I have finally decided to move on to A Galaxy Note 2 and I am loving it but will never forget my Bolt. I bought this phone after it was already about a year old and man it stood the test of time as best it could but it's time to let him take a rest.

I will pop in from time to time to see if that New SkyRaider ever comes out cuz i will have to install it on my TB just to take it for a spin.

Good Luck Guys And Take Care!


----------



## icedventimocha (Apr 30, 2012)

You won't be disappointed with the note II. Best device I've ever owned hands down.

Sent from my Galaxy Note II


----------



## DaRkL3AD3R (Aug 6, 2011)

icedventimocha said:


> You won't be disappointed with the note II. Best device I've ever owned hands down.


This.

Got mine all setup unlocked and rooted + ROM'd to Jelly 'Beans' Build 3 rocking a full AOSP look, 4x5 Nova Launcher Prime and still have all the great perks to TouchWiz like the slide to call/text contacts and full S Pen functionality.

I only came back to the Thunderbolt forums to see what people are doing on this crappy phone nowadays. I don't know how anyone could stand using this thing. I hold it in my hands after 2 weeks of Note 2 ownership and the Thunderbolt feels like a toy. A clunky, pathetically slow toy. I hope somehow I manage to sell it to get back some of the subsidized pricing back on my Note 2's.

Oh yeah, and I kept my unlimited data while getting my Note 2's for $299. Adding lines and swapping the phones out for dummy phones works wonders. 19 days into my cycle on the Note 2 so far and I'm sitting on 4GB of used data, with an average of like 2 hours screen on time daily. So by no means am not a heavy user. This phone is just that fast that you WILL burn through data, so keep this in mind when you get your new device.


----------



## dvgb173 (Jun 8, 2011)

DaRkL3AD3R said:


> Oh yeah, and I kept my unlimited data while getting my Note 2's for $299. Adding lines and swapping the phones out for dummy phones works wonders. 19 days into my cycle on the Note 2 so far and I'm sitting on 4GB of used data, with an average of like 2 hours screen on time daily. So by no means am not a heavy user. This phone is just that fast that you WILL burn through data, so keep this in mind when you get your new device.


Sent you a pm.

Doug B.


----------



## UNC (Aug 27, 2011)

I too have moved on to the Note 2 to go with my iPhone 5, I love it!

Like the OP I would also like to thank the devs past and present for making the TB more than HTC ever allowed it to be. Goodbye forever HTC!


----------

